# Kevin's box elder



## phinds (Nov 27, 2011)

I got some box elder from Kevin some time back and one piece was just AMAZING. It was over an inch thick so rather than cut it up for use in my segmented bowls I made a platter.

One of the bigger pieces became a bowl, which was snagged by my wife as I was taking it down to the basement for finishing. We ended up putting rather garish artificial flowers in it and when the sun hits it it REALLY brightens up the stairwell landing.

[attachment=293]

[attachment=294]

[attachment=295]

[attachment=296]


----------



## Kevin (Nov 27, 2011)

Oh cool Paul I never saw the bowl. That platter is awesome. Excellent job on them. 

Over my shoulder just this second from my wife:

"Oh wow that's just beautiful! That must be our wood!"

I reminded her she saw the platter before and she then remembered. But yeah that finished out very well. thanks for showing. 


.


----------



## txpaulie (Nov 27, 2011)

THAT is the reason I frequent sites such as this!

I've a few pieces of that rediculous stuff percolating...

p


----------



## djg (Nov 27, 2011)

I loved that platter the first time I saw it on the other forum. It's really a good way to display that gorgeous wood.
Has the color faded any and what did you seal it with?


----------



## phinds (Nov 27, 2011)

djg said:


> I loved that platter the first time I saw it on the other forum. It's really a good way to display that gorgeous wood.
> Has the color faded any and what did you seal it with?



I've been putting shellac on it and since it's in an almost windowless basement, it hasn't had reason or opportunity to fade as yet.


----------



## djg (Nov 27, 2011)

"Suposedly" wood colors fade by either oxidation (air) or uv degradation. I was just wondering if any one had a 'sealer' that protected against these elements
Thanks


----------



## phinds (Nov 27, 2011)

djg said:


> "Suposedly" wood colors fade by either oxidation (air) or uv degradation. I was just wondering if any one had a 'sealer' that protected against these elements
> Thanks



Oh, there's no "supposedly" about it, those are the reasons. UV blocker in polyurethane will retard the process but will not prevent the inevitable --- it's more effective on some woods that others, which leads me to believe that the woods on which it is less effective are ones that are heavily affected by UV and the ones on which it works well is on woods that are actually affected more by oxidization, so that any finish would work just about as well.

Padauk, for example, will darken MUCH more slowly than redheart and aromatic red cedar will fade, when each is protected by poly with UV blocking


----------



## Kenbo (Nov 27, 2011)

That's is some seriously gorgeous wood Paul and some fantastically executed projects. I can't wait until I am finished setting up my new lathe so that I can try to turn something as nice as these. Great work.


----------



## Mickey Cassiba (Nov 30, 2011)

I can't stand it...gotta have some. I had a little chunk a while back, bout big enough for a stopper. It sold before the lacquer dried.


----------



## chippin-in (Dec 1, 2011)

That is some mighty fine stuff there. I dont care who ya are.

Robert


----------



## CodyS (Dec 2, 2011)

speechless...


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 4, 2011)

There is so much color it does not lok real. I am finishing a walnut box that has iredescent blue-mother narure gives us many gifts. Nice work and Kevin nice wood!!!!!!!!


----------

